# drs labs uk



## bino (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everybody, iust want to know if anybody ever used their peps(drs labs), I m interested in buy some good igf des from a reliable source. Anyone could help me I'll very appreciate.Thank you


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

They are a very good supplier. I haven't used their peps but I'd be confident to say they should be ok


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought my first batch of peptides from them, delivered to the hotel when I was back home. Ordering, delivery etc. was fine, no problem with order process. I have seen posts where others have questioned the 'quality' of their product, can't comment as my basis for comparison is in its infancy. The MII from them did the job it was supposed to .. and more, the PGE-1 worked too (but seemingly not as well as it seems to have done for some others). I'm also using DRS labs IGF des, third week of a PWO + 8hours 100mg. bi-laterally .. only place I've noticed anything is slight more size and definition in my pecs but it doesn't seem lasting. Apart from that I've certainly not felt the fullness, hardness etc that others claim. I'm thinking of upping the dosage x2.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I used DRS & yes they are ok, but I got a booming head for about 10 mins after using them.

Peptides UK are sposed to be good, I had some MT2 from them & the order to delivery took just 27 hours!!!

Toms' are best, SRC are also good. More expensive but purer so you need less.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Peptides UK is the best IMO, DRS looks quality but no so convinced on results.


----------

